# Terminally ill



## Elysianphoenix (Sep 27, 2010)

Greetings everyone,

I have had 9 budgies since 2007, and I've been lucky enough to "only" lose 1 to death so far (and very sudden too). But a couple months ago, one of my budgies was diagnosed with a tumor by the (avian) vet. The growth is in her beak, going into her skull, and can't be operated. 

So it's terminal. I've looked into possible treatments, none exist. She's been pretty steady, seems lively and playful. At times, the growth on her beak bleeds, but then it clots and sort of heals.

Today, I noticed her beak is black. Not dark red, but completely black. I fear it may be the wound has become necrotic. But to tell you the truth, I'm terrified to hear this verdict. If I take her to the vet, he'll immediately put her down, but I want her to have every last minute of joy out of this life that she can still have. 

So I guess my question is plain and simple. How can you tell when it's time? How do you handle this decision? Or maybe I'm asking for some courage.


----------



## ShammySheldon (Dec 3, 2011)

It will be a hard decision to make, my first budge sheldon got a disease (which he probably carried with him from where he was bought from) he went downhill quickly and could not keep food down. I tried to syringe feed him and the vet said they could keep him on a drip for his remaining days but I made the choice to end his life peacefully there and then at the vets. Only you will know if its time. budgies hide illness very well so often when it becomes noticeable its often nearing the end. if he does not seem himself anymore and can get no quality of life only you will know whether to make that decision. sending hugs your way - I know how hard it is


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

You are right, budgies do hide illness well. I have had the same problem as you have had. While I called the vet to get the bird in the same day, it was not necessary, as when I went back in the bird was in he had passed away. Yhat was quicker than I could get help for him.


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

When Holly was ill, I think she was from the time I got her, we had to baby her. I thought the same way you do about wanting to squeeze every minute out of the little time you have left. I wish I had caught her illness sooner. Unfortunately with your little one there's really nothing you can do but think of what's best for her. If her beak has turned black, then it's necrotic, which means that her beak is just dead tissue now. It won't grow anymore, and it may become difficult for her to eat. If this happens, my only suggestion would be to put her to rest. It ultimately comes down to quality of life. If she has none, then the kindest and most humane thing that you can do for her, is to put her to rest.

I know that this is a hard thing to go through, but you are much stronger than you think, and you will get through this. If this tumor goes into her head and reaches her brain, it's likely that she will have a seizure, and pass that way. I know this is terrible to think about, but it is a real possibility. The choice is purely yours, and I will not tell you one way or the other.

The bottom line here is that you have the strength in you to make this terrible and difficult choice. I wish you all the luck in the world, and we are sending you all kinds of strength, and positive thoughts, and prayers.

-Kristen


----------



## deriksen (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about sick budgie. I've been there myself with my previous budgie... It's tough, but when there's no quality of life left you'll know it's time. Sending you lots of positive energy.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

So sorry about your little feathered friend. It is a heartbreaking predicament that you're in and it's never easy to say good bye. Trust your instinct and the guidance of your avian vet. You only want what's best for your little friend at the end of the day and remember good bye is only until you meet again. Lots of hugs and I'll pray that you find the strength to pull through this. :hug:


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

How lucky you are to have such enjoyment and love from your budgies.
It is truly heartbreaking to make these decisions but with love and the knowledge you have from the vet then you know the time is near.
I have had a budgie euthanized and it broke my heart but I know it was the right choice for him and he simply went to sleep in peace.
Love and thoughts to you and your birds.


----------



## marya (Apr 14, 2013)

*: Terminally ill*

So sorry to hear about your little budgie. I always remember a book i read when i was very young. It was about all pets ,and i never forgot it. It said you will know when the time comes to let your pet go. If your pet has been a good friend to you . Dont be selfish and be a good friend to your pet. I know it is so hard to do. But you have to think of your little budgie.It is a heartbreaking decision to make. But it is something i have gone through many times over the years. You will know when the time is right.xx


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If her beak is black then you are correct, the wound has become necrotic and I agree with everything Kristen has written in her post.

When the quality of life has deteriorated and/or your budgie is in pain, then it's time to put your feelings aside and do what is best for your little girl.

The greatest gift of love you can give a beloved pet is to help her move on in her journey rather than letting her suffer.

My thoughts and prayers are with you at this difficult time. :hug:*


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

Elysianphoenix, I just wanted to know how you are doing during this difficult time. Also to let you know that we are all here for you if you feel the need to vent, or talk to one of us.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm so sorry this is happening :hug:


----------

